# To the driver of the Green Audi A3 reg W78 JFC



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

You are a fucking acne ridden, fat dangerous twat.

In 28 years of driving that stunt was probably most stupid I have ever seen which if I had hit you would probably have sent you into a 70mph roll which would possibly have killed you!

Fucking learn to drive and most of all fucking grow up.

Did my wife report you to Hampshire Police? You will know when plod knocks on your door........

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> You will know when plod knocks on your door........


Unfortunately, that probably isn't likely, is it?

What happened?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What happened Mighty?


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

Its only a 1.6, the driver's probably frustrated :lol:

Make AUDIYear of manufacture2000
Model A3 1.6Engine size(CC)1595


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> What happened Mighty?


He's still a quivering wreck Dotti.

Give him a week or so to calm down and he might be back to explain. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > What happened Mighty?
> ...


Tis ok, got all year round!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lets just say that the fat acne faced twat was flashed by me as he was in the outside lane with nothing else other than one car in the near-side lane, he moved over then just as I pulled level with him he pulled out and fucking braked. ABS at just over the speed limit is not my idea of fun. :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> the fat acne faced twat was flashed by me and fucking braked.


I'd have probably crashed if you flashed at me mate let alone just braking!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, so he was one of those c.u.n.t.s that thinks he will show you your not as clever as you think you are!

I fucking hate people like that, how about the ones that brake in teh fast lane if you politely flash them to move over, most irritating thing ever!

Bastards!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nearly as irritating as the c.u.n.t.s who flash you to pull over in the fast line because they're usually catching a lift inside your fucking boot they're so close!! :?


----------

